# NEED: Baron FP in TiGold---CLOSED



## Rudy Vey (Dec 18, 2007)

I am in dire need for a Baron Fountain pen kit in Titanium Gold, or at least I need the complete nib assembly (nib, feed, and plated tube).
Will trade for a nice Irish Bog Oak blank that will make any size pen.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Dec 18, 2007)

Arizona Silhouette has them in stock.


----------

